# FS - Pseudotropheus saulosi Dwarf Mbuna Breeding Colony



## jbystria (Aug 20, 2010)

Pseudotropheus saulosi Dwarf Mbuna Breeding Colony.

~14 fish including two dominant male (blue colour), one subordinate male and several others (mostly female, yellow colour and a few babies). These fish are spectactular pets, I wouldn't sell them exept I am moving out of the country. Amazing behaviours and colours, females are mouth brooders and regularly breed in my tank. Better than watching TV! Fish should be kept in a 50 gallon plus tank. Have reached adult size ~3-4 inches. Looking for $80. I live in yaletown and I can't deliver the fish...but i need to move them by Thursday! I'll throw in my gold nugget pleco for only $25 more!

Read more about them here: Pseudotropheus saulosi

Not sure how to post pics here, but they are in my craigslist ad...
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/1899086346.html


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Please read the classified rules and title your ad properly, you can edit by going to thread tools.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

You got a picture of them?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats an awesome deal. congrats to whoever the lucky new owner is  sorry you have to part with your fishies jbystria. saulosi are really cool i love how different the sexes look.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 11, 2010)

These fish are excellent! Quite possibly the best Rifters to start out with if you're new to Africans. I can say this from first hand experience, considering these are probs the fish I once owned, bred, and then sold. Also, they are very personable and are will come and 'suckle' and 'nip' you'r fingers when placed near the surface- lots of fun.

Good luck!


----------



## jbystria (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes SearunSimpson, these were yours. Great fish, I wish I could keep them!


----------



## jbystria (Aug 20, 2010)

*some pictures*

ok, pics should be attached?


----------



## jbystria (Aug 20, 2010)

OK, the person that was scheduled to take half the group didn't show so now I have all the fish for sale, this is a great deal but I need to move them by tomorrow as I'm moving. Help me out!


----------



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

*saulosi*

I used to own saulosi but the male in the picture does not have the 6 bars..is it me or the pic ???


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

if anyone is looking at getting into african cichlids this is a great place to start
bump for nice fish and a good deal


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I ended up picking these up. Got an even better deal when I got there. Super nice guy. I will post pics of them in their new tanks soon.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

glad to hear they made it to a good home


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I edited your title for you, guess you didn't see my post. Next time I won't and you will find your ad closed.


----------



## Shelfish (Apr 24, 2010)

If you still have them I'm very interested.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> I ended up picking these up. Got an even better deal when I got there. Super nice guy. I will post pics of them in their new tanks soon.


Shelfish. I think ngo911 picked them up already .


----------

